# CLOSED



## Deamoclese (Apr 8, 2003)

(The campaign is full. Thank you).

I'm currently looking for 3 players (may add more in future - want to keep things simple for now) willing to join a Forgotten Realms 3e Campaign online, playing through play-by-post on my forum at my webpage. I have about 5 years experience with AD&D and 2 years (about) experience playing 3e DnD.  I am seeking experienced gamers please.

Please visit my webpage at www.blueline.ca/les and read the Applying section to see if the game is for you. If it is, follow the contact info there. You can also view the other info on the site to make sure it is what you're looking for (The site is pretty rough as I just made it 2 days ago)

Thanks.


----------

